
SoftBank Next 30-Year Vision (2010) [pdf] - argen
https://cdn.group.softbank/en/corp/set/data/irinfo/presentations/vod/2010/pdf/press_20100625_01.pdf
======
Traster
Slide 43: Contention that Transistors are comparable to cells. This crazy talk
is continued throughout the presentation.

Slide 44: Contends that Moore's law will continue for the next 300 years.

Slide 58: A fantastic butchering of Maslow's hierarchy of needs.

Slide 61: Unsubstantiated (probably wrong) claim life expectancy is going to
linearly increase for the next 300 years.

Slide 73: Contention that storage scales at the same rate as number of
transistors on a CPU and apparently conflates that with the power of a CPU.

Slide 82-85: Contention that we'll acheive VR in... 2040.

I mean this presentation is just laughably shit. It's like it's written by
someone who has no interest or understanding of the complexity of the things
they're meant to be talking about. You would have thought that people would
see some of the absurd things that are just obviously rubbish and have it
damage the credibility of the presentation, but apparently not.

~~~
LudwigNagasena
This is the company that manages $285,000,000,000 worth of assets.

~~~
YeahSureWhyNot
more like mismanages, based on performance of their investments.

~~~
ekianjo
Actually it's amazing they don't lose even more money seeing how poorly
designed their whole vision of the future is.

------
alcio
On one slide, there's a mention that in 2300, computers will have 10^60
elements in them.

However, there's only 10^50 atoms on Earth.

~~~
eequah9L
It's even worse. That slide compares number of computer elements vs. number of
cells in human brain. The graph starts at 1x the amount (CPU == brain), and
ends 10^60x the amount.

------
cryptozeus
500 bil operating income, won’t hire graphic designer to create a slideshow.

~~~
ignoramous
In their defence:
[https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/](https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/)

~~~
ForHackernews
That's the website of a company with nothing to prove.

------
lemax
“The simplest way to view SoftBank is as an indebted holding company that owns
a basket of assets, which are of mixed quality and often themselves indebted”.

For more context on Mr. Son and the fragility of SoftBank’s model, below
recent Economist article is a good read

[https://www.economist.com/business/2019/11/07/hard-times-
for...](https://www.economist.com/business/2019/11/07/hard-times-for-softbank)

------
wozniacki
Has anyone written about the earliest origins of Softbank's massive war chest?

You'd on occasion hear about Softbank in the late aughts but nothing worthy of
note. And then suddenly just like that it was everywhere.

They hired Nikesh Arora who was let go just as swiftly as they hired him.

    
    
      As President & Chief Operating Officer of SoftBank Corp.
      Arora received over $200 million in compensation over the
      last two years" while at the head of Softbank's operations.
      This pay package made him world's highest paid executive.[1]
    

Is there a rhyme to any of the stuff they do? Or is it on the whims and
fancies of Masayoshi Son?

Is there an exhaustive read somewhere, on all of this?

[1]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikesh_Arora#SoftBank_Corp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikesh_Arora#SoftBank_Corp).

~~~
changchuming
They got lucky by investing in Alibaba and cashed out. Made 100bil that way
and suddenly everyone thought Masa was a genius. Saudi princes started giving
him free money and the rest is history.

------
onetimemanytime
300 year plan. No wonder they fell for WeWork.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21297789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21297789)

Adam Neumann: _“It’s important that one day, maybe in 100 years, maybe in 300
years, a great-great-granddaughter of mine will walk into that room and say,
‘Hey, you don’t know me; I actually control the place. The way you’re acting
is not how we built it, '” he said."_

~~~
Traster
I don't think they fell for We Work, they are the same as We Work. They're
doing exactly the same thing We Work did - talk so abstractly and grandly
about their vision that people miss the fact that nothing actually works. We
Work was a great tool for Softbank to push the exact same con as We Work. You
can't say CPUs with more transistors than atoms on the earth and then actually
invest in a semi-conductor company.

------
jackattack
Oh, all of Masa Son's "visionary" presentations are instant classics.
Telepathic banking is my fav from his 300 year plan.

------
mahesh_rm
The scope of a 30 years vision I would be happy with would encompass the
channeling of capital away from old fat clown bankers, toward its efficient
distribution to young hungry minds.

~~~
arcturus17
Young hungry minds like the WeWork guy? It seems to me the money might be
largely staying in the circus.

------
puranjay
If this wasn't hosted by SoftBank, I would have thought its a parody created
by someone with MS Paint and a poor grasp of English

------
sajithdilshan
Is this for real? Whoever made the slides was smoking some good stuff.

------
new_here
This looks like 133 startup memes rolled into a PDF.

------
nairboon
Unfortunately the 30-year vision will take longer than the projected 30 years
due to a slight miscalculation: the number of human brain cells is not 30B as
it should for a 30year plan but is actually a bit larger. Number of neurons
alone is 80+B therefore using the softbank-linear-interpolation-method, the
targeted cloud-downloadable-happiness-rate of 30 EH (exa-happinesses) will not
be realized in 30 years and takes least 80.

------
s_dev
This deck doesn't seem real.

~~~
LudwigNagasena
I would fire the intern who did this presentation.

~~~
unionpivo
Honestly Its so bad, I don't think any intern would dare to produce this as a
final result.

On the other hand I have seen plenty of times when nobody had balls to tell
higher up that what they produced is piece of crap

------
glofish
The director needs to take a break from Final Fantasy style RPGs.

------
goodmachine
"Zero speed network"

Tricky but doable.

~~~
unionpivo
Unplug the cable ? :)

------
mkagenius
Quick tip if hangs: Zoom out a lot and then scroll

------
aurelienb
Then why did they invest in WeWork [/s]

~~~
puranjay
Jokes aside, anyone who solves the loneliness problem for remote workers
(something that WeWork attempts to solve) will benefit itself and society a
great deal.

------
revicon
“Think til our brains crush”

